

Your Excuse (to not vote) Sucks - ck2
http://yourexcusesucks.com/

======
otakucode
One too add: My vote for a third party would be wasted. Why it sucks: Every
vote for a third party looks to the two big parties like an act of absolute
pants-shitting desperation. If a significant number of votes go to ANY third
party candidates, even if spread across a bunch of candidates, they will get
VERY scared. NOTHING is more important to them than maintaining an absolute
lock on the artificial environment they have constructed to make it look like
there is a choice on significant matters when this is not the case. A threat
to that is a threat they are willing to work to avoid. It will count.

------
drharris
Encouraging people to vote is mathematically equivalent to watering down my
own vote with the inclusion of a vote of someone who demonstratably does not
care. I do care, and I want my vote to count. I do not want my vote mixed in
with people who are guilted into it, haven't actually researched the
politicians, or don't care about government. I don't get why people think
encouraging everybody to vote helps our situation.

